# Herringbone to plane or not to plane



## jordanmc (Sep 21, 2016)

I haven't played much with the herringbone patterns. But I have a ton of skateboard scraps that I have the idea to cut up and make some herringbone blocks and glue several together to make a cutting board or table top.

I know the debate of running end grain through a planer and I choose not to do it, but what about herringbone? Is this safe? Is this a bad idea because the grain is at a 45 degree angle?

I literally had this idea last night and I haven't thought it through so I figured I would get some safet advice before I started down that road.

I would love some feedback, thanks in advance


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I tried it once and it didn't go well.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Could you use a toothed blade plane and then a scraper?


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Hand planing works fine, just plane towards center of board to avoid tear out. You'll gets lots of practice sharpening, end grain hates a dull blade. Cabinet scraper, card scraper - either does well on the end grain for finishing it up.

I just finished a 13×19 end grain cutting board. Spent about 6 hours planing and scraping both sides to get them flat. The board has soaked up almost a full pint of Mineral Oil since Saturday, but it is looking great.


----------

